# nolotil (esiclene)



## bvs (Jan 28, 2016)

Not a steroid as such but more a site enhancement product. Has anyone used nolotil before? Dosage? Sites injected? Pin size? Results? 

From what i have read people only use it pre contest in small, lagging muscle groups (arms, delts, chest). It causes swelling in the area which causes the appearance of increased size without the poor look that synthol can give. If you use too much of it the anasthetic can make you sleepy, also prolonged use may cause harm to the muscle cells.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 28, 2016)

The risks sound worse than the benefits.


----------



## snake (Jan 28, 2016)

Never used esiclene but I read it has very short term effects, like a few days. And the risks seem to be too high. A little BroSience but if it's used to enlarge vital organs, I'm not sure how your heart and brain would respond if it got into your circulatory system. Sounds like it may be a bad idea!


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 28, 2016)

Kevin levrone and the 90's 2000's guys loved the stuff, idk if they still use it


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 29, 2016)

Does it work on ding dongs ?


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 29, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Does it work on ding dongs ?



Technically that, saline, PMMA all work on that.

However, the risk:reward should make you question doin that.

Be happy with your dong.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 29, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Technically that, saline, PMMA all work on that.
> 
> However, the risk:reward should make you question doin that.
> 
> Be happy with your dong.



I'm happy with it but my girlfriend says when I fuk her it feels like I'm thowing a hot dog down a hallway.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 29, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I'm happy with it but my girlfriend says when I fuk her it feels like I'm thowing a hot dog down a hallway.



LOL reminds me of a movie, I think it had rob Schneider in it; girl said "pen in an airplane hangar" or something like that


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 29, 2016)

PMMA on your dong...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 29, 2016)

Dan Duchaine used to write about this stuff...


----------



## pharmacist (Jan 29, 2016)

snake said:


> Never used it but I read it has very short term effects, like a few days. And the risks seem to be too high. A little BroSience but if it's used to enlarge vital organs, I'm not sure how your heart and brain would respond if it got into your circulatory system. Sounds like it may be a bad idea!



 From my knowledge it acts for start only locally. It wont enlarge your brain or heart. If not used in large quantities the side effects are not that bad. Its a local anaesthesic. Wont make you sleepy for sure. 
 This is the testimony of a guy that used it:

QUOTE:
" _I decided to pin each bicept @ one ML per head. Totaling 4ml. 2 amps. A little bit of a sting not too too bad. I had about five minutes worth of feeling like shit but that went away. Now I am a lightly working my biceps to dissipate the fluid I will check back later and let you know how it goes!! _
Later on the same day:
_Well I'm amazed. I didn't even hit the triceps with this stuff. And both biceps are now exactly 1 inch bigger than earlier Had I known it was going to work this well I would've taken before and after photos. And by working lightweights it disperse nicely and there's no odd shape to my muscle Belly_

The next day:
_My arms are still swole as ever. A little sore. Not bad at all. But the difference in size is out right amazing. I'm very surprised that this is possible. IMO it is 10x better than SEO's. If I pinned the tris as well, I bet if of gotten a 2" increase in size. I will definitely use this product again._

Conclusions:
_I did the protocol i know. And literally just did very light curls enough to get a pump and get the fluid to disperse. ( I waited a hour before I pumped up with weights) As time went by about a few hours my arms literally started to swell and get severely pumped it's the most intense thing I have ever encountered. IMO. It makes SEOS LOOK LIKE shit. I personally think it's a great product. More or less for competition use or a day where you really want to look really swoll._  "
END QUOTE.

  Not my experience but the guy using it is well known in the community and this was written by him on a different board. I preffered to copy paste than post links.

Best Regards


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 29, 2016)

Correct, it is a competition day only drug.....Very fast acting


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 29, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> PMMA on your dong...



Oh man that looks like he took way to much clomid.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 29, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> PMMA on your dong...



Oh man that looks like he took way to much clomid or hcg


----------



## Go Away (Jan 29, 2016)

FD what the fuxk is that???!!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 29, 2016)

Go Away said:


> FD what the fuxk is that???!!!!



Its a giant nutsack and a tiny pp


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 30, 2016)

Go Away said:


> FD what the fuxk is that???!!!!



Someone BOTCHED a inject job to his dick, you should never do PMMA there yourself and only like 3 docs would do it right (yes that pic made me research the idioticy LOL)


----------



## Go Away (Jan 30, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Someone BOTCHED a inject job to his dick, you should never do PMMA there yourself and only like 3 docs would do it right (yes that pic made me research the idioticy LOL)



Same here smh....


----------



## Mythos (Jan 31, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Someone BOTCHED a inject job to his dick, you should never do PMMA there yourself and only like 3 docs would do it right (yes that pic made me research the idioticy LOL)



That's really what that is?? I thought it was some kind of pathological condition. Holy ****


----------

